# I am bored, I was bored



## maddalena_184

Hello,
Is it  right to say "mir ging es lanweilig" as an equivalent for "mir geht es langweilig" in the past?


----------



## elroy

I have never heard "mir *geht* es langweilig."

I am familiar with "mir ist es/ist's langweilig" and "mir wird es/wird's langweilig."  The corresponding past tense forms would be "mir war es/war's langweilig" and "mir wurde es/wurde's langweilig."


----------



## maddalena_184

Yeah it seems that i said it wrongly


----------



## Kajjo

Right, Elroy!

Kajjo


----------



## gangsta

Is it "mir ist langweilig" or "mir ist ES langweilig?"
Similar structures:
Is it "mir ist kalt" "mir ist es kalt?"


----------



## Henryk

> Is it "mir ist langweilig" or "mir ist ES langweilig?"


"Mir ist langweilig" wäre es generell.

Wem ist langweilig?
Mir ist langweilig.

"Mir ist es langweilig" klingt merkwürdig.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne und nutze beide Formen. Die Nutzung unterscheidet sich wahrscheinlich regional. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder falsifizieren?


----------



## Reigh

Ich persönlich gebrauche im Gesprochenen immer die Formen *mit* "es": "Mir *ist's* langweilig", "Mir *ist's* kalt". Schriftlich würde ich allerdings eher dazu tendieren, das "es" wegzulassen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich kenne und nutze beide Formen. Die Nutzung unterscheidet sich wahrscheinlich regional. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder falsifizieren?


Der Reihe nach:

1)
_Mir ist kalt._

Hier darf hochsprachlich kein "es" stehen! Gibt es wirklich Dialekte, die dort ein "es" einfügen?

2)
_Mir ist langweilig. _
besser: _Ich langweile mich._

Ich verwende fast ausschließlich "Ich langweile mich." und empfinde "Mir ist langweilig" als umgangssprachlich. Ein zusätzliches "es" wird nur dann verwendet, wenn es als Platzhalter für eine Ergänzung steht:

_Mir ist es langweilig, Dir beim Arbeiten zuzuschauen! (_besser: _Mich langweilt es, ...)
Das wird mir jetzt aber wirklich zu langweilig!
_
Kajjo


----------



## Quelle

Kajjo said:


> Der Reihe nach:
> 
> 1)
> _Mir ist kalt._
> 
> Hier darf hochsprachlich kein "es" stehen! Gibt es wirklich Dialekte, die dort ein "es" einfügen?
> 
> Kajjo


 

Laut Helbig/Buscha (Grammatik für den Ausländerunterricht) ist das "es" in diesen Sätzen fakultativ, wenn es im Satzinnern steht.
Es ist mir kalt/warm/langweilig.
Mir ist (es) kalt/warm/langweilig.


----------



## Kajjo

Quelle said:


> Laut Helbig/Buscha (Grammatik für den Ausländerunterricht) ist das "es" in diesen Sätzen fakultativ, wenn es im Satzinnern steht.
> Es ist mir kalt/warm/langweilig.
> Mir ist (es) kalt/warm/langweilig.


Tja, über das Werk verfüge ich nicht. Ich habe aber schon viele abenteuerliche Behauptungen aus dem Buch gehört. Woher die Autoren wohl stammen? Ob die Theoriebildung statt Sprachbildung betreiben wollen?

Ich glaube, daß alle muttersprachlichen Hochsprachler zustimmen werden, daß _Mir ist es kalt._ ungewohnt bis schlimm klingt. Wäre denn Deiner Meinung nach auch _Mir ist es schlecht._ möglich? Das klingt doch nun absolut unmöglich und grausam.

_Mir ist kalt. Mir ist so kalt!
Mit ist schlecht!
_
Kajjo


----------



## shallicompare

Kajjo said:


> Tja, über das Werk verfüge ich nicht. Ich habe aber schon viele abenteuerliche Behauptungen aus dem Buch gehört. Woher die Autoren wohl stammen? Ob die Theoriebildung statt Sprachbildung betreiben wollen?
> 
> Ich glaube, daß alle muttersprachlichen Hochsprachler zustimmen werden, daß _Mir ist es kalt._ ungewohnt bis schlimm klingt. Wäre denn Deiner Meinung nach auch _Mir ist es schlecht._ möglich? Das klingt doch nun absolut unmöglich und grausam.
> 
> _Mir ist kalt. Mir ist so kalt!_
> _Mit ist schlecht!_
> 
> Kajjo


 
Eine aus der Hochburg des Hochdeutschen Gebürtige stimmt dir zwar zu, aber komm mal auf´s platte Land nach Niedersachsen, dann wirst du alles mögliche hören, auch mir ist _es_ langweilig. Denn Schrift- und Sprechsprache sind eben unterschiedlich, und die Regeln sind sowieso kaum jemandem bekannt, oder? Eben_d_! ... 
Yvonne


----------



## Kajjo

shallicompare said:


> Eine aus der Hochburg des Hochdeutschen Gebürtige stimmt dir zwar zu, aber komm mal auf´s platte Land nach Niedersachsen, dann wirst du alles mögliche hören, auch mir ist _es_ langweilig. Denn Schrift- und Sprechsprache sind eben unterschiedlich, und die Regeln sind sowieso kaum jemandem bekannt, oder? Ebend! ...
> Yvonne


 Ich gehe hier grundsätzlich davon aus, daß die Leute an der Standardsprache interessiert sind. Es gibt mitunter Threads, die lauten "Wie heißt... auf platt/österreichisch?", dann wird selbstverständlich auch speziell darauf geantwortet. Auch Fragen nach Umgangssprache oder Vulgärausdrücken komme ich gerne nach, aber ich würde nicht von mir aus auf solche Dinge zu sprechen kommen.

_"Mir ist es schlecht." _geht gar nicht.
_"Mir ist es kalt." _geht auch kaum, höchstens sehr umgangssprachlich.

Ich glaube, daß den Sprachschülern hier am besten geholfen wird, wenn wir Standarddeutsch vermitteln. Damit wird man überall verstanden und nirgends schräg angeguckt. Und, noch wichtiger, kein Lehrer weltweit kann es als falsch anstreichen. Viele der Fragesteller hier werden benotet und müssen Prüfungen ablegen. Ich bin mir sicher, daß sie es zu schätzen wissen, wenn wir auf hochsprachliche Qualität achten. Ganz häufig ist viel Information schon zu viel Information -- und wie Bauern auf dem platten Land sprechen, ist für mich eindeutig ein zu viel an Information.

Kajjo


----------



## marquess

Henryk said:


> "Mir ist langweilig" wäre es generell.
> 
> Wem ist langweilig?
> Mir ist langweilig.
> 
> "Mir ist es langweilig" klingt merkwürdig.


 
Ich habe Langeweile - mir ist langweilig
Ich finde das Schauspiel langweilig - Mir ist es langweilig?

Oder habe ich falsch verstanden?


----------



## Kajjo

marquess said:


> Ich finde das Schauspiel langweilig - Mir ist es langweilig?


In Deinem Beispiel ist die Verwendung von _es_ korrekt, hat aber nichts mit der Diskussion zu tun. Manche verwenden _es_, wenn es gar kein Objekt gibt -- und das ist falsch.

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

marquess said:


> Ich habe Langeweile - mir ist langweilig
> Ich finde das Schauspiel langweilig - Mir ist es langweilig?
> 
> Oder habe ich falsch verstanden?



Theoretisch funktioniert deine Bildung, aber praktisch nicht. Mit "es" klingt die Bildung im Dativ umgangssprachlich als auch hochsprachlich *wirklich* schrecklich. Ich könnte es mir lediglich in irgendeinem literarischen Werk vorstellen.

Was ich sagen würde:

Ich finde das Schauspiel langweilig - es langweilt mich

Wen langweilt das Schauspiel? Mich!


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> I have never heard "mir *geht* es langweilig."
> 
> I am familiar with "mir ist es/ist's langweilig" and "mir wird es/wird's langweilig." The corresponding past tense forms would be "mir war es/war's langweilig" and "mir wurde es/wurde's langweilig."


 


Kajjo said:


> Right, Elroy!
> 
> Kajjo


 


Kajjo said:


> In Deinem Beispiel ist die Verwendung von _es_ korrekt, hat aber nichts mit der Diskussion zu tun. Manche verwenden _es_, wenn es gar kein Objekt gibt -- und das ist falsch.
> 
> Kajjo


 Hast Du also das "e" in meinem Beitrag überlesen?  Nur um darüber im Klaren zu sein.


----------



## Robocop

> Beispiel: Ich finde das Schauspiel langweilig - Mir ist es langweilig?





Kajjo said:


> In Deinem Beispiel ist die Verwendung von _es_ korrekt, hat aber nichts mit der Diskussion zu tun. Manche verwenden _es_, wenn es gar kein Objekt gibt -- und das ist falsch.
> 
> Kajjo



Das leuchtet mir nun wieder überhaupt nicht ein: "es" soll hier richtig verwendet worden sein?

(a) Ich finde das Schauspiel (es) langweilig. <==> (b) Mir ist es (das Schauspiel?) langweilig. 
Wenn ich den Kommentar richtig verstehe, dann soll "es" in (b) richtig verwendet worden sein, weil in (a) das entsprechende Objekt vorhanden ist?! 
Soll also "*jemandem etwas langweilig sein*" (heisst das überhaupt so in der Grundform??) tatsächlich als *hochsprachlicher *Ausdruck gelten (mir ist dieser Zeitvertreib/dieses Spiel/diese Unterhaltung/etc. langweilig)? Ich habe da meine Zweifel.

Ausgehend von der Frage nach dem Befinden, *"wie *ist (es) mir?", kommt doch eigentlich nur folgende Form in Frage:
Mir ist heiss/kalt/schlecht/langweilig/...
Eine zusätzliche Verbindung mit Objekten scheint mir bei *dieser *Wendung fehl am Platz.


----------



## Kajjo

@Elroy: Oh, ja, das habe ich übersehen. Diese Apostrophierung für die Darstellung von Dialekt ist sowieso nicht meine Sache. Am besten man spricht richtig, verwaschen wird es ganz von alleine mit zunehmender Erfahrung. Dann bildet man auch automatisch die richtigen Verschmelzungen und Auslassungen.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

@Robocop:

_Hier ist es zum Gähnen langweilig!
Das [Schauspiel] ist mir zu langweilig. Wirklich? Ja, es (das Schauspiel) ist mir langweilig. 
_
Selbstverständlich stimme ich Dir erneut zu, daß dies eine sehr konstruierte, seltene Verwendung ist. Normalerweise würde man entweder das Objekt konkret nennen oder es als subjekt verwenden. Letzteres ist die einzige wirklich gute Variante, die auch für gehobenes, gebildetes Deutsch möglich ist:

_Das Schauspiel langweilt mich!_

Kajjo


----------



## karlito

Henryk said:


> "Mir ist langweilig" wäre es generell.
> 
> Wem ist langweilig?
> Mir ist langweilig.
> 
> "Mir ist es langweilig" klingt merkwürdig.


 

Ich werde sagen : "Mir ist kalt." punkt!
und so "Mir ist langweilig"
Als Ich meine " deutsch sprechen lernen lexions " in meine 14 schulejahren mich erinnere.  
Ist dieses korrect oder ?


----------



## sokol

Willkommen im Forum, und:


karlito said:


> Ich werde würde sagen : "Mir ist kalt."  Punkt!
> und so "Mir ist langweilig"



Ja, beide Sätze sind korrekt!


----------



## karlito

Danke, das war angenehm Ihnen zu lesen 
xxx


----------

